# Pensacola pier 5-18



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

Fished daylight to lunch. Caught one hard tail, one remora, a juvenile black drum, and the smallest flounder i've ever seen. But hey, the water and weather were awesome. And the lunch from Whataburger was good too.:thumbup:


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

That's devastating! Was anyone catching anything, no kings at all?


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

It was terrible this morning. Great weather and empty water. However, after the morning debacle I headed, coincidentally, to Whataburger for a cheeseburger. The mood is trending up now!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I had my alarm set this morning to go out there also it stayed upto late. I'll be out there wed and maybe Thursday though.


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

No one else was catching either. On the end they caught two cobia. I'm sure later it probably picked up, I just couldn't wait em out. maybe some one else can let us know what happened Saturday afternoon.


----------

